# riser lenker am element ?



## ham81 (14. Januar 2010)

hallo,

hat jemand von euch an seinem element einen riser lenker verbaut ? bin am überlegen ob ich bei meinem bestelltem element nen ritchey wsc carbon low rizer (15mm erhöhung) oder nen race face next xc riser (20mm) verbaue und gegen den flat lenker tausche...
kann man die 660mm länge bei nem carbon lenker kürzen oder funktioniert das nur bei nem alu lenker ?


----------



## Der Toni (14. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre einen Carbon Riser (FSA) seit 2005 an meinem Element. Kannst du kürzen, würde ich aber jetzt nicht mehr machen. 66cm wären für mich ok. Damals hatte ich auch meinen Lenker gekürzt, würde aber, wenn ich einen neuen bräuchte lieber breiter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (14. Januar 2010)

An den Elements sind doch schon Lowriser drauf? Hab noch kein 08/09/00er gesehen mit ´nem Flatbar. Ich fahre ´nen Next SL 3/4 Riser


----------



## singletrailer67 (14. Januar 2010)

Nie mehr Flat!

Habe an meinem Element einen 680er Easton Monkeylite.
Entspannt und beste Kontrolle!

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass es bei engen Stellen manchmal brenzlig wird.
Aber es ist schwer sich wieder auf einen schmaleren Lenker umzugewöhnen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## ham81 (14. Januar 2010)

danke, das bestätigt mich. bleibt nur noch die frage ob 15, 20 oder 30mm riser ?


----------



## Pilsner (14. Januar 2010)

downhiller fahren FLAT und XC´ler woller RISER geileNEUEwelt !


----------



## Giuliano.B (15. Januar 2010)

Die Zeiten ändern sich


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2010)

Pilsner schrieb:


> downhiller fahren FLAT und XC´ler woller RISER geileNEUEwelt !



Ein DH Bike wird sonst vorne zu hoch, zu wenig Druck am Vorderrad.
Am XC Bike ist das OK weil es nicht so hoch baut.

Habe an meinem Element auch einen Syntace Vector 685mm gefahren.
Auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung, erst recht wenn der Vorbau nicht zu lang ist.


----------



## Der Toni (15. Januar 2010)

Pilsner schrieb:


> downhiller fahren FLAT und XC´ler woller RISER geileNEUEwelt !



ja, wo doch auch bald DH Lenkerhörnchen auf den Markt kommen. Stelle mir gerade Darren Berrecloth in hautengen Radlerhosen vor.


----------



## subdiver (15. Januar 2010)

Nach etlichem Hin und Her (Flat vs. Riser) fahre ich nun einen
Race Face Deus XC Lowriser (gekürzt auf 640mm).
Die originale Länge von 660mm war mir für ein Race- bzw. Marathonfully dann doch zu breit.

Die Kontrolle ist erheblich besser und bergab ist das Element nicht mehr so nervös.


----------



## urvi (21. Januar 2010)

Ich selbst bin zwar "nur" mit einem Touren-Flow unterwegs, jedoch fährt ein Freund von mir ein Element.
Zuerst hatte er einen geraden Prügel verbaut...er war der Meinung, daß das beim Marathonbike unbedingt so muß.
Irgendwann mußte er sturzbedingt den Lenker tauschen und hat sich spaßeshalber mal einen RF Next dran geschraubt...jetzt will er nie mehr Flat.


urvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Januar 2010)

@ subdiver

Rocky Teamfahrer Geoff Kabush fährt nen Low-Riser mit glaub ich mind. 700er länge. So what ?


----------



## wilson (22. Januar 2010)

Flatbars machen IMHO an einem MTB wenig Sinn, da der Luftwiderstand kaum eine Rolle spielt. Dass damit bergauf das Bike weniger bockt ist doch Blödsinn. Man lehnt sich einfach etwas weiter vor. Schliesslich hat man ja Ellbogen! Ebenso bringt man damit nicht mehr Druck aufs Pedal, eher im Gegenteil. Hingegen haben Rizers deutlich Vorteile. Nicht nur die bessere Kontrolle sondern auch die entspanntere Sitzposition hat, v.a. auf langen Strecken, nur positive Effekte.


----------



## LukiSkywalker (30. Januar 2010)

Was bringt eigentlich ein flacher Lenkwinkel?


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2010)

grob:
Trägeres Lenkverhalten, also weniger Wendigkeit=> dafür besserer Gerdaeauslauf bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, also weniger flattern


----------

